# LFTS Day 2



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nothing like a little bit of water on the walk in


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Just had a 6pt and 4pt come out of the swamp, walked through the beans at 30 yards without stopping and go right to the acorns. Wheres dad?


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Rain stopped here in Hillsdale just before light...64 degrees SW wind..
3 out of 4 of us saw shooters last night..No shots but season looks good...Good luck peeps...

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Cornett (Sep 1, 2018)

Anyone see anything near Oakland county? I’ve been hunting here for 4-5 years now and I never see anything anywhere. Only time I get deer is when I go somewhere else. I still try here though.

I’m sitting right next to a bean field too.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

noshow said:


> Warm, windy, and wet. Goin back to bed.





stickman1978 said:


> Day 2 of waiting it out till the afternoon. Very soggy here.


This, will bring the the thermacell this afternoon it'll be needed FOR SURE. Good luck Guy's and gals !


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow...had 3 bucks sparring in front of me. One was my target 8...had to wait for him to clear the others to get a shot. Going to give him a few before I start tracking....hopefully pics to follow.


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

Was hoping to slip out this morning for a few hours before my meetings started. Woke up to more rain and blowing wind. I'll wait until this evening. Good luck to all those out. Stay safe and shoot straight.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Find a well used run way going in and out of those beans and don't hunt in the a.m. most likely spook deer on way out that are in the beans. Better yet if you have a oak tree dropping acorns sit near it ! Good luck

@Cornett


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

MrFysch said:


> Wow...had 3 bucks sparring in front of me. One was my target 8...had to wait for him to clear the others to get a shot. Going to give him a few before I start tracking....hopefully pics to follow.


Good news Ron !!! Can't wait to see pics. Good job


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I was half way through typing a paragraph on here and just had a 6 point walk by. Putting phone away for awhile.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Currently eating breakfast with my pup. Fog finally lifting. Going to head up to the farm in about an hour. Blew off yesterday which was a good choice since it never stopped raining in the Ubly area. Bud let 6 does walk yesterday all after 5:30. This evening should be good. But based on comments I am going to find my Thermacell and make sure it works


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

snortwheeze said:


> This, will bring the the thermacell this afternoon it'll be needed FOR SURE. Good luck Guy's and gals !


This is my second sit...Humid wet and warm here in Hillsdale this morning and zero mosquitos...Not sure why were dodging them here...No frosts this year yet either...Not complaining..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Sweet! Way to go Ron!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Those antlers look almost fake! Real cool deer! And unique!!! Congrats!


MrFysch said:


> View attachment 333906


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Cornett said:


> No rain here, just missing stakes from my pop up blind. Pray for light wind y’all...
> 
> Edit: mosquitoes are out in full force holy smokes


Killed a hundred already just on my hands and face ...can't do it .Came in early... out tonight with deet wind will be perfect .


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 333906


Congrats, your aim is true.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

MrFysch said:


> Wow...had 3 bucks sparring in front of me. One was my target 8...had to wait for him to clear the others to get a shot. Going to give him a few before I start tracking....hopefully pics to follow.





MrFysch said:


> View attachment 333906



Heck yes! Good work this morning! Beauty of a Yooper deer. Look at those dark antlers. When I see them that color, I just know people will comment " Look at them Dark Horns!"


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 333906


Gongats really nice looking.Love the cooler of the antlers


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Way to go Ron!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 333906


Nice buck! Those chocolate horns are cool. Congrats!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

MrFysch said:


> Thanks for all the congrats!....looks like I will be *camp bitch* until firearm season...lol


CONGRATS!!! Not a bad place to be!!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats , beautiful buck.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I sat in the wrong spot yesterday, I pulled the card on my other spot today and had 2 different 8's and a 6 go by in the am while I seen turkey and grouse. Shoot me!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Beautiful buck Mr. Fysch. 
Congrats


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

First sit for me this afternoon . I saw some skeeters in the way in but so far they have mostly left me alone.
I checked the freezer the other day and still have around 60 packages of burger left, so just planning to enjoy the evening unless Mr Big shows up


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Back at it this afternoon. Yesterday was pretty poor with the east wind and rain. Hope the wind dies this evening and the deer want to stretch their legs. 
Nice to be dry.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Out in a ground blind for the first sit of the year. Man it feels good.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

rz6x59 said:


> Back at it this afternoon. Yesterday was pretty poor with the east wind and rain. Hope the wind dies this evening and the deer want to stretch their legs.
> Nice to be dry.
> View attachment 333986
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice spot.


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 333906


How far North?! Love the color!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Sitting my cousins stand for the first time... man he likes being high up


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

Made it out for the first sit on my new property. Have a nasty cold but couldn't wait any longer. Dayquil will help on this hunt. Acorns and berries crashing all around me.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Back out for the afternoon, hopefully I see something! Nothing yesterday or this morning, but damn it feels good to be in a tree!


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Getting ready to head out for the even. Taking my wife’s boss out for his first hunt ever. Hopefully he is able to see some deer


----------



## eriedawn79 (Jul 1, 2015)

Checking in from Jackson co. First bow sit on the new property. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Brownie points for sure from both!!


drenthp said:


> Getting ready to head out for the even. Taking my wife’s boss out for his first hunt ever. Hopefully he is able to see some deer


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

First sit of the year sitting in a ladder stand in western Isabella county it's raining acorns good luck everyone 
Damn this feels good 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Out this evening in the NW lower. Behind my parents house tonight, have a good buck hitting this mineral site multiple nights over the last 2 weeks in the daylight, hopefully he makes a mistake tonight.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

25 feet up, visiting an old friend. 

He says its been a wet year, he's lost a few limbs, and the deer have been vacuuming up all his acorn children.

I'm obliged to help.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I’m my killing tree tonight. Got momma and her babies eating acorns just behind me. Perfect wind, hoping for my chosen one to show. Good luck all!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sitting our new doe killing spot tonight. My buddy killed one on this farm last night. I'm watching some now, they just need to get closer..


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Beautiful evening. I sat in the right stand today. Lots of movement but I have not even thought of taking the bow off the hook. There is still time.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Just had this guy at 70 yards. He’s on my hit list and he must have known it because he gone.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I’m in a ladder stand, think I will get in a few rounds on this old wise doe.
Flight


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

No action so far just chimpmunks and drumming grouse. Do not have more than 30 yds of visibility in this spot but it is one of my favorites. Oh thumper has joined the party now too. One of my favorite part of gal is listening and watching grouse drum. Just great to be out in the woods.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

U.P Dreamin' said:


> How far North?! Love the color!


Houghton/ontonagon area


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well so long to staying dry


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

Congrats on the buck MrFysch. I'll be up in the Escanaba area for rifle. 6 weeks. Getting antsy to leave Dallas.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I had one of the 8's come out about 7 until dark but he never got closer than 30 yards and never a clear broadside. It would of been a poor shot with a gun.
Two others came out at dark and I never really seem them. I grunted trying to get them to mosey off which the 8 did but I spooked the two others.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

They came closer..









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice mommy and two fawns at 15 yards...call me weak I couldn't do it. Beautiful night where I was sitting.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 333906


Congratulaitions! Cool yooper buck


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!







ers the entry wound before someone asks ehh where did you hit him...lol


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

MrFysch said:


> Thanks!
> View attachment 334037
> ers the entry wound before someone asks ehh where did you hit him...lol


BINGO! Hey man nice shot!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Finished the night seeing 9. One small buck. They seem awfully active for this time of the year. Has been a cooler start than most years.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 333906


Congrats on a beautiful buck, love the antlers. Way too hot down here and I'm dying to get out but 86 and 85% humidity has me sidelined. Good luck to all of you this season!


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats to all today. My action fell off here in Oakland county. I think woods got hit pretty hard with activity and bait piles over the weekend and the deer scattered a bit. I will be back at it this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Not having the app has seriously limited my forumn reading/posting (maybe a good thing?). Regardless, had a a shooter 9 point at 10 yards last night but he didn’t present a shot. Tons of does last night and even more tonight. Switchgrass/natural growth in last year’s bean field seem to have provided instant bedding habitat in year 1 of the new property/house as I’ve seen 5 does get out of their bed last night, and 4 tonight.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup damed phones, have been distracting me in the stand for years!

One year I was out in the stand & my daughter was at the office texting me about what I needed to have done? Looked up and missed an opportunity at a big 8-point!

So connected it's hard to put it down, specially if your bored on the stand!

No it's a camera as well,yup I need to turn it off as well!



On Target said:


> I was half way through typing a paragraph on here and just had a 6 point walk by. Putting phone away for awhile.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

We just got permission here last week. Farmer complaining about too many deer.. wish someone would shoot some does.. I've heard this story before. Me and a friend volunteered to help him out, figuring we'd never hear back. But we did! Went and checked it out, he already has stands up, here you go, hunt my stands, you can kill a buck, just get some does please! 

So these deer come into the woods from their grassy beds, worked their way around, wind was perfect for me. I finally felt the excitement again over an average doe! Got a great shot, pass through, watched her pile up about 70 yds away. That's the kind of tracking job I like!









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful Bow,what is it, what version of Matthews?



Firefighter said:


> View attachment 333993
> 
> 
> 25 feet up, visiting an old friend.
> ...


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey way to go there nice shot!



Swampdog467 said:


> We just got permission here last week. Farmer complaining about too many deer.. wish someone would shoot some does.. I've heard this story before. Me and a friend volunteered to help him out, figuring we'd never hear back. But we did! Went and checked it out, he already has stands up, here you go, hunt my stands, you can kill a buck, just get some does please!
> 
> So these deer come into the woods from their grassy beds, worked their way around, wind was perfect for me. I finally felt the excitement again over an average doe! Got a great shot, pass through, watched her pile up about 70 yds away. That's the kind of tracking job I like!
> View attachment 334046
> ...


----------



## blue2in2001 (Feb 3, 2013)

lucky jack


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

blue2in2001 said:


> lucky jack
> View attachment 334050


Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey nice buck, congratulations!



blue2in2001 said:


> lucky jack
> View attachment 334050


----------



## blue2in2001 (Feb 3, 2013)

mattawanhunter said:


> Hey nice buck, congratulations!


Lucky jack had a 6 pt and 8 pt come in at the same time. The 6 pt turned sideways and jack passed the shot and was finally rewarded with a shot at the 8pt and made it count with an easy retrival.His dad was by him and saw the whole show. Jacks biggest deer by far. Way to go nephew. CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

mattawanhunter said:


> Beautiful Bow,what is it, what version of Matthews?


That's an original Z7, circa 2011.

Lots of filled freezers and taxidermy bills from 'er.

Haven't found a bow I like better and she's been good to me. Why change?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

blue2in2001 said:


> lucky jack
> View attachment 334050


Good one! Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Ended the day seeing three does and I passed on all of them. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Swampdog467 said:


> We just got permission here last week. Farmer complaining about too many deer.. wish someone would shoot some does.. I've heard this story before. Me and a friend volunteered to help him out, figuring we'd never hear back. But we did! Went and checked it out, he already has stands up, here you go, hunt my stands, you can kill a buck, just get some does please!
> 
> So these deer come into the woods from their grassy beds, worked their way around, wind was perfect for me. I finally felt the excitement again over an average doe! Got a great shot, pass through, watched her pile up about 70 yds away. That's the kind of tracking job I like!
> View attachment 334046
> ...


Nice doe! Congrats!!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

blue2in2001 said:


> lucky jack
> View attachment 334050


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Let's just say that was his last acorn. Long-winded story and pics/video to follow when I get some sleep! Good luck to everyone! #B1G1


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Let's just say that was his last acorn. Long-winded story and pics/video to follow when I get some sleep! Good luck to everyone! #B1G1
> View attachment 334077


How the heck can you sleep!!!!
Write the damn story!!! I’m on pins and needles waiting like i’m Waiting for the next episode of my favorite show to come on!!!

Congrats on a beast!!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

bmoffit said:


> How the heck can you sleep!!!!
> Write the damn story!!! I’m on pins and needles waiting like i’m Waiting for the next episode of my favorite show to come on!!!
> 
> Congrats on a beast!!


Thank you! I haven't slept yet


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Let's just say that was his last acorn. Long-winded story and pics/video to follow when I get some sleep! Good luck to everyone! #B1G1
> View attachment 334077


Son of a gun. That's a dandy! Looking forward to hear the story!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Thank you! I haven't slept yet


Put the straw down man. Nice buck . Just what I need is another walt video to watch couple dozen times


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Walt strikes again! That is a fine buck, congrats!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

jr28schalm said:


> Put the straw down man. Nice buck . Just what I need is another walt video to watch couple dozen times


Well cut it down to 23, man! Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

bigal06 said:


> Walt strikes again! That is a fine buck, congrats!


Haha! Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## DowningAir (Oct 8, 2009)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Let's just say that was his last acorn. Long-winded story and pics/video to follow when I get some sleep! Good luck to everyone! #B1G1


Looks impressive from behind...

Well done!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Well cut it down to 23, man! Gotta start somewhere.


Come on, people are anxiously waiting!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Bowhunt said:


> Come on, people are anxiously waiting!


I know, I know. It will be tomorrow sometime, my Wife has me rubbing her feet all day to make up for shooting the B1G1.


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

Walt Donaldson said:


> I know, I know. It will be tomorrow sometime, my Wife has me rubbing her feet all day to make up for shooting the B1G1.


Can your wife type? You can rub her feet, dictate the story and have it posted by 11


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Let's just say that was his last acorn. Long-winded story and pics/video to follow when I get some sleep! Good luck to everyone! #B1G1
> View attachment 334077


Dang Walt! Heck of a buck!!!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Geez Walt, nice work! If you keep raising the bar like this I won't even have to duck to go under it!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Let's just say that was his last acorn. Long-winded story and pics/video to follow when I get some sleep! Good luck to everyone! #B1G1
> View attachment 334077


Awesome buck Walt! Congrats!


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Nobody wants to hear about lfts day 3 they wanna hear about day 2!!!!!!!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

blue2in2001
Congrats nice buck.


----------



## gmiljevich (Mar 27, 2009)

looks like another great one, congrats Walt!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

That’s a beauty 
Congrats. 


Walt Donaldson said:


> Let's just say that was his last acorn. Long-winded story and pics/video to follow when I get some sleep! Good luck to everyone! #B1G1
> View attachment 334077


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Walt Donaldson said:


> I know, I know. It will be tomorrow sometime, my Wife has me rubbing her feet all day to make up for shooting the B1G1.


Seriously!!!
Slip her some sleeping pills and get to typing!!!


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

DowningAir said:


> Looks impressive from behind...



Just like Walts ole' lady


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Walt Donaldson said:


> I know, I know. It will be tomorrow sometime, my Wife has me rubbing her feet all day to make up for shooting the B1G1.


What are neighbors for?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Let's just say that was his last acorn. Long-winded story and pics/video to follow when I get some sleep! Good luck to everyone! #B1G1
> View attachment 334077


Wowza Walt! Great job!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

You're definitely doing something right. What county are you in?

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Walt Donaldson said:


> I know, I know. It will be tomorrow sometime, my Wife has me rubbing her feet all day to make up for shooting the B1G1.


Man she don't like my style, Or was it i am to scared after that crazy guy with a chain saw to go back


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks guys! Looking forward to posting tomorrow, keep the beer cold!


----------



## KMB2481 (Nov 12, 2010)

Awesome buck! Congrats Walt!


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

On Target said:


> You're definitely doing something right. What county are you in?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Collier county where finkle hunts.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

"And Now you know, the Rest of the Story!"

OK, whose quote is that?




blue2in2001 said:


> Lucky jack had a 6 pt and 8 pt come in at the same time. The 6 pt turned sideways and jack passed the shot and was finally rewarded with a shot at the 8pt and made it count with an easy retrival.His dad was by him and saw the whole show. Jacks biggest deer by far. Way to go nephew. CONGRATULATIONS.


----------

